
PySh: an attempt to create a shell providing both bash and Python features - gasull
http://www.aspyct.org/doku.php?id=pysh
======
johnnybgoode
They used one of my favorite licenses, the FSF-approved WTFPL:

    
    
                DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE 
                        Version 2, December 2004 
    
     Copyright (C) 2004 Sam Hocevar 
      14 rue de Plaisance, 75014 Paris, France 
     Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim or modified 
     copies of this license document, and changing it is allowed as long 
     as the name is changed. 
    
                DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE 
       TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR COPYING, DISTRIBUTION AND MODIFICATION 
    
      0. You just DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO.

~~~
asb
Personally I hate licenses like this. At least this one has been approved by
the FSF, but I have to look it up. I see no reason not to just use MIT/BSD if
you want a short, permissive license. That way everyone knows exactly what
they can do with it and programmers hoping to use your code won't have to beg
the legal department to ok it.

~~~
ErrantX
I agree. If you really want something extremely permissive just go the SQLite
route. Otherwise BSD/MIT (BSD is my fav). There seems little use for this
license.

------
sjf
There already exists Pyshell ( <http://pyshell.sourceforge.net/> ). Pyshell is
a lot more mature, PySh is more a proof of concept.

------
mlLK
Awesome, who knew that bash could be (more or less) reimplemented in another
language('s interpreter) in less than 300 lines? I sure as hell didn't. This
bash script is the trump card to all of my previous excuses for _why I don't
want, need, or care to learn Python_. . .thanks Antoine. . .I just got sold.

Ask thread: who here uses Zsh? does anyone actually think they're more
productive in _their_ shell than they are in bash? why do you think this? can
you prove it?

~~~
chaosmachine
zsh tab-completes command options (in freebsd, anyway. doesn't seem to work in
osx).

~~~
arantius
So does bash.

<http://bash-completion.alioth.debian.org/>

It's extensible to boot.

------
cakeface
How does this work with whitespace? Do you have to indent if you are going
multi-line?

~~~
acgourley
Yeah it seems like ruby would be a better fit here, as much as I like python.

~~~
eru
Perhaps they can import the Haskell-rules. Haskell allows indentation and
curly braces/semicolons to be mixed at will.

------
philjackson
I've always fancied an interactive (ruling out scsh) sexp based shell. At the
prompt Bourne compatibility doesn't matter to me.

